# Union Falcor VS NOW drives VS genesis X



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

I currently riding regular genesis on a ride helix with 8/10 stiff northwave prophecy boots. The genesis works but i'm looking for something a bit stiffer for more control and better carving with the helix. I'm an intermediate rider, can ride switch well, love trees and glades, all mountain riding basically. I'm also really looking to really dial in my carving to a more advanced level.

I was pretty set on union falcors and their mini disc tech, but then I learned about the skate tech on NOW bindings and now I'm undecided. Any thoughts on mini disc VS skate tech? NOW bindings seem pretty popular on this forum and most have had a good experiences with them. Can anyone provide some feedback or advice? Thanks.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

spaceknight said:


> I currently riding regular genesis on a ride helix with 8/10 stiff northwave prophecy boots. The genesis works but i'm looking for something a bit stiffer for more control and better carving with the helix. I'm an intermediate rider, can ride switch well, love trees and glades, all mountain riding basically. I'm also really looking to really dial in my carving to a more advanced level.
> 
> I was pretty set on union falcors and their mini disc tech, but then I learned about the skate tech on NOW bindings and now I'm undecided. Any thoughts on mini disc VS skate tech? NOW bindings seem pretty popular on this forum and most have had a good experiences with them. Can anyone provide some feedback or advice? Thanks.


I ended up with the Falcor, had a similar question as you. They'll be more responsive than the others. Haven't had a chance to ride them yet. My only concern is the carbon breaking.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Union and Now kinda work the same even if their ideas are completely opposite, but if you don't think the Genesis is supportive enough, maybe the X-Base, Now Drive/O-drive, Union Atlas/FC would work for you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like Falcors, but they arent stiffer than Genesis. From Now look at the Recons.

Others Id put on a Helix, which I own, Rome Targa, Ride Rodeo LTD, Flux XF, or Arbor Cypress.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> .....My only concern is the carbon breaking.



My buddy broke his Falcor high backs twice last season on heavy powder days chucking cliffs but Union replaced them both each time even tho he only cracked the right one both times.... Gotta love that Lifetime warranty Union has!


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> My buddy broke his Falcor high backs twice last season on heavy powder days chucking cliffs but Union replaced them both each time even tho he only cracked the right one both times.... Gotta love that Lifetime warranty Union has!


I have heard a few reports of them breaking as well, I asked their rep abotu it and of course he claims most of the breaks are from ppl dmging highbacks on chairlifts.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> My buddy broke his Falcor high backs twice last season on heavy powder days chucking cliffs but Union replaced them both each time even tho he only cracked the right one both times.... Gotta love that Lifetime warranty Union has!


Ah yea. It would just suck to go to the mountain and find you can't ride, esp with the price of lift passes! Luckily I have a second board + bindings. I can't wait to try out the bindigns.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ah yea. It would just suck to go to the mountain and find you can't ride, esp with the price of lift passes! Luckily I have a second board + bindings. I can't wait to try out the bindigns.


They can do warranty replacements at most union auth. dealers, luckily there is one at almost every mountain i ride

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/where-to-buy


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Rode Nows for...I think 4 years, starting with the first year IPO. I loved the feel of the hinge system, but hated the pressure points from the straps, and how heavy they were. I know they've improved the straps the last couple years and gone to a plastic disc, so I would imagine that alleviates most of my concerns. I'll try them again one of these days... Rode my Falcors more than any other binding last season because it was the best binding Union had ever made up until that point. Reminded me alot of how my GenX felt, but without the whole denting problem.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> Rode Nows for...I think 4 years, starting with the first year IPO. I loved the feel of the hinge system, but hated the pressure points from the straps, and how heavy they were. I know they've improved the straps the last couple years and gone to a plastic disc, so I would imagine that alleviates most of my concerns. I'll try them again one of these days... Rode my Falcors more than any other binding last season because it was the best binding Union had ever made up until that point. Reminded me alot of how my GenX felt, but without the whole denting problem.


This makes me very happy to hear! Can't wait to try mine out.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I haven't ridden on them all but I fkn love my genX..


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

I rode the Helix with Ride Capo last year, I would highly recommend it if you really want stiffness, but I downgrade it for a Rodeo cause I think they'll work better together.
You said like to ride all mountain, whats your experience with the helix in powder? I found it to be the hardest task to make the nose float, almost exhausted by midday.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

i don't have any issues with it in powder, it's not the best or the worst, i find if you are feeling in sufficient float to just lean back a bit more


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Helix is a full camber twin. It floats as good as any other full camber twin. We only view it as "bad" because of all the new camber profiles that make it easier. I used to ride a 151 Signal OG as my all mountain pow deck at 155lbs. Can I? Yeah, but I'd never choose it again.


----------

